# Uh oh We've got roosters



## CKruszkaChick (Sep 11, 2013)

We picked up 6 chicks supposed to be all hens. I've got 2 I know that are roosters, look and crowing. Another possible. Question. Do I have to kill or rehome the other 2?


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Do you live in an area where you aren't allowed to keep roosters? If not, then you don't really have to do anything with them. You can try rehoming them but most people are in the same situation as you-too many roosters. If you absolutely can't keep them or find homes I would just raise them up to be a big enough size to eat and process them then, that way their lives aren't a waste.


----------



## CKruszkaChick (Sep 11, 2013)

I would prefer to just keep them because we love them and they definitely aren't a problem out where I live. Will they fight each other?


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

CKruszkaChick said:


> I would prefer to just keep them because we love them and they definitely aren't a problem out where I live. Will they fight each other?


They might if there isn't enough space for the lower one in the pecking order to escape. The hens will probably be over mated as well but if you have a lot of room for everyone it probably won't be an issue. Usually one will assert himself as the dominant one and after that there shouldn't be an issue unless the other tries to usurp him. Especially considering they would be raised up together. You could solve the issue of the hens being over mates by keeping the boys in a separate pen. I have 22 hens and 15 Roos. The boys are in a bachelor pad and the girls are in the henhouse and everyone coexists peacefully. You could always get more hens too, that way each roo has his own girls and there are enough to go around so the same girls don't keep being mated over and over.


----------

